# Installing glass in wood doors



## Kevin07 (Feb 19, 2009)

I will be ordering some glass for some wood doors to a gun cabinet but im not sure how exactly to install the glass. Could i just cut a dado the whole way around and use pannel barrels (the little rubber things) to keep the glass from rattling or is a rabbet cut on the back with a thin wood strip the way to go? the doors are around 16"x48" glass would be 11 1/2"x42 1/2 plus whatever the dado or rabbet depth is. Also how thick of glass would be needed.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Ahh yes the glass question*

I would use a rabbet and a molding on the back side. In case of a break you can replace it by pulling the molding. This might be a nice time to try non-glare glass , I donno?
For security you might want laminated glass if it's a lockable cabinet.  bill


----------



## jeffoldhouse (Dec 14, 2011)

I built a gun cabinet a couple of years ago and used 1/8" tempered glass. You definitely want a rabbet for the glass to lay in. I used a rubber retaining strip from Woodcraft to hold the glass in place. You can get it with a small edging that tucks into a groove you run in the door or a nail on version. I used the one with a groove cut in the door and it worked great. The product page shows the nail in style.

Jeff

http://www.woodcraft.com/Product/2001075/10215/Retaining-Strip-Brown-10-Groove.aspx


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

I would rabbet the back edge for the thickness of glass. You could just make or use a small half round or rectangular (1/8"-3/16" x 5/8") and run the moulding on the door and lap it on the glass. It would tack nail to the wood and hold the glass. Or, you could use plastic retainer clips, like this.

I would use as a minimum of 3/16" glass up to 1/4". If security is required, use cast acrylic sheet ...like Plexiglas, or better yet...polycarbonate...like Lexan. You could cut those yourself.










 







.


----------



## Kevin07 (Feb 19, 2009)

How scratch resistant is the Lexan and how does the price compare to glass?


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Kevin07 said:


> How scratch resistant is the Lexan and how does the price compare to glass?


Polycarbonate is appreciably more than glass. Some brands have treated/coated surfaces that are technically scratch resistant. For example, it's a product that's used for boat/yacht windshields with wipers.










 







.


----------

